# are there any other species of pigeon that can be let out?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

just amazes me so much how loyal and amazing my birds are they always come back never fly away, i love them so much 4 that! 


Are they the only pigeon species that does this? any other that can be let out to fly?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

there are rollers, tipplers, high flying roller types that you can loft fly...but not take away from the loft....many breeds of these types, but I don't know all their names....


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

oh sorry i meant species as in other pigeons that didnt come from the wonderful rock dove


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

scuba0095 said:


> oh sorry i meant species as in other pigeons that didnt come from the wonderful rock dove


I do believe homing pigeons are the only species that have homing ability, domestic breeding has given them even better homing insticts....wild birds migrate and find their places of birth and such, but the pigeon is the only domestic bird that does this in captivity..doves do not, they may stick close to the loft and be able to be kept for while but if they got scared and flew off they would be lost...I do not know about any exotic ones with homing ability..I think the homer is the only one.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

ahh ic yeah i was wondering if wood pigeons, doves etc.. are ever let out I guess if they do get out they will never come back lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

scuba0095 said:


> ahh ic yeah i was wondering if wood pigeons, doves etc.. are ever let out I guess if they do get out they will never come back lol


yep-..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

pigeons come in so many colors I dont understand why you would need to put them with anything else if your looking for variety


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

scuba0095 said:


> ahh ic yeah i was wondering if wood pigeons, doves etc.. are ever let out I guess if they do get out they will never come back lol


It is very unlikely they would come back in the sense of homing. 

With Eurasian Collared Doves, when we have released them after some time in the dove/pre-release aviary (where we minimised interaction with them), some of these were probably with the other wild doves who we put food out for, but we can never be certain.

As I recall we have had two releasable woodpigeons we let go from the aviary having acclimatised them, and we we have not seen them again.

But then, these are true wild birds 

John


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> pigeons come in so many colors I dont understand why you would need to put them with anything else if your looking for variety



thats just like saying chickens come in so many colors and sizes why get pigeons? No one said anything about NEEDing they were just questions!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a domestic ringneck dove get out by accident when she had only been here for two weeks and I was sure she was lost for good, but she showed up in our yard a few hours later and sat on top of the cage. It's not something I would recommend doing on purpose, however.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

yeah ive never heard of any success stories in regards to ring necks being let out and coming back 

I miss their laugh tho lol


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL. Are'nt Chickens suppose to always come back to roost at night?
Would that be "LIKE" a homing ability? Except they can't fly..lol


----------

